# Picture Resizing



## nongreenthumb (Aug 6, 2007)

If you need to resize your photo's download this utility

Free Photo Resizer download


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 23, 2011)

That isn't a free version, if anyone happens to have one could you please post it?...would be much appreciated. I have to reduce my fancy photos by about 4 times the original size to post them here.


----------

